# 474 Rocket A unit



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

I have the above item that needs some help😀....The rear power pickup falls out of its small enclosure frequently! Also it’s slowing down in reverse but runs ok forward...Any ideas ? Thanks, John


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

The pick-up assembly is staked to the side frame. Make sure its not loose. The spring loaded shoe has a small 90 degree tab that rides in a slot in the box. Is the tab bent out of shape allowing the shoe to drop out of the box? See if you can bend the tab so it stops at the end of the slot. You might have squeeze the box in slightly to keep the tab from allowing the shoe to drop past the end of the slot. Don't squeeze the box too tight, otherwise the shoe won't move up and down in the box. I would try to get this fixed first since it is on the rear side frame and helps transmit current to the rear motor. Then you can see if running in reverse improves. It's possible that one motor is working better than the other which could cause this slowing when running in reverse. Make sure the motors and axles are lubed and the wheels are clean.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

cramden said:


> The pick-up assembly is staked to the side frame. Make sure its not loose. The spring loaded shoe has a small 90 degree tab that rides in a slot in the box. Is the tab bent out of shape allowing the shoe to drop out of the box? See if you can bend the tab so it stops at the end of the slot. You might have squeeze the box in slightly to keep the tab from allowing the shoe to drop past the end of the slot. Don't squeeze the box too tight, otherwise the shoe won't move up and down in the box. I would try to get this fixed first since it is on the rear side frame and helps transmit current to the rear motor. Then you can see if running in reverse improves. It's possible that one motor is working better than the other which could cause this slowing when running in reverse. Make sure the motors and axles are lubed and the wheels are clean.


Thanks cramden, wheels and axles clean and lubed...I will try what you suggest.....John


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Well come to find out the pickup shoe I guess it is, is gone somewhere! So I took one side frame off my comet diesel that has the assembly attached and placed it on the rocket... Rocket still runs ok in forward but slow in reverse! I am also looking for a good repair man to maybe “tune it up”.....Who do you guys suggest/use? Thanks, John


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

hcopter51 said:


> Well come to find out the pickup shoe I guess it is, is gone somewhere! So I took one side frame off my comet diesel that has the assembly attached and placed it on the rocket... Rocket still runs ok in forward but slow in reverse! I am also looking for a good repair man to maybe “tune it up”.....Who do you guys suggest/use? Thanks, John


You can try and see if both motors are running the same if you remove the body from the chassis. Run a pair of jumper wires from your transformer to the pick up wheels, or put the side frames back on and jump to the shoe boxes (one on each power truck). Slowly turn the throttle up and watch both motors to see if they start moving at the same time or if one lags behind the other. That may give you an idea which motor is not running as well as the other. They might need a good cleaning. I use CRC QD (quick dry) electronic spray cleaner. You can find it at the big box stores or online. That may be all that's needed. If not, then you could have to dig deeper. As far as suggesting a repairman, there is a gentleman who posts here but it's not my place to volunteer him for repairs. He does excellent work on Flyers and he might chime in if he sees your post. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

cramden said:


> You can try and see if both motors are running the same if you remove the body from the chassis. Run a pair of jumper wires from your transformer to the pick up wheels, or put the side frames back on and jump to the shoe boxes (one on each power truck). Slowly turn the throttle up and watch both motors to see if they start moving at the same time or if one lags behind the other. That may give you an idea which motor is not running as well as the other. They might need a good cleaning. I use CRC QD (quick dry) electronic spray cleaner. You can find it at the big box stores or online. That may be all that's needed. If not, then you could have to dig deeper. As far as suggesting a repairman, there is a gentleman who posts here but it's not my place to volunteer him for repairs. He does excellent work on Flyers and he might chime in if he sees your post. Keep us posted on your progress.


Ok thanks....I use that spray cleaner all the time and have done that when I lubed the motors a little while ago....John


----------

